# GOLF COURSE GEESE



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

IF YOUR LIKE I AM, YOU HAVE SEEN ALL KINDS OF GEESE ON THE GOLF COURSE. DOES THIS BOTHER ANYONE ELSE? IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THERE ARE MORE GEESE IN THE CITY THAT OUT WHERE WE CAN HUNT THEM. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE FISH AND GAME ALLOW BOW HUNTERS TO GO IN AND SHOOT A FEW GEESE SO THAT THEY KNOW THERE NOT SAFE THERE ANYMORE. SURE WOULD LIKE TO HERE YOUR COMMENTS ON THIS, AND HOW YOU THINK IT COULD BE HANDLED. I know the fish and game are trying to get them off for the golfers, they posted that last year. Just wanded to hear solutions not sarcasm


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

And after they allow us to do that we could all go hunt the rest areas on all the wmas and the bird refuge!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> IF YOUR LIKE I AM, YOU HAVE SEEN ALL KINDS OF GEESE ON THE GOLF COURSE. DOES THIS BOTHER ANYONE ELSE? IT SEEMS TO ME THAT THERE ARE MORE GEESE IN THE CITY THAT OUT WHERE WE CAN HUNT THEM. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE FISH AND GAME ALLOW BOW HUNTERS TO GO IN AND SHOOT A FEW GEESE SO THAT THEY KNOW THERE NOT SAFE THERE ANYMORE. SURE WOULD LIKE TO HERE YOUR COMMENTS ON THIS, AND HOW YOU THINK IT COULD BE HANDLED


It doesn't have anything to do with the fish and game. You would have to get permission from the golf course manager, and the city in which you would be discharging your deadly weapon. And then you would have to deal with all of the irate neighbors wanting to know why you are killing their "pet" geese.


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

If geese didn't have secure places (cities, golf courses, rest areas, etc.) to loaf and roost on then very few people would kill geese. Besides, how fun would it be to shoot a resting goose of the fairway at 10 feet? :roll:


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

sprigz said:


> If geese didn't have secure places (cities, golf courses, rest areas, etc.) to loaf and roost on then very few people would kill geese. Besides, how fun would it be to shoot a resting goose of the fairway at 10 feet? :roll:


I agree with you, geese do need a place to rest, I mostly wanted to see how other people would take care of problem geese. Golf courses send in numerous complaints to the fish and game about the geese that winter there. Thats why the run the banding projects on these places and parks. I know in other states that they allow people to hunt the courses with archery equiptment, and that has helped with the problem, but didnt solve it


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> And then you would have to deal with all of the irate neighbors wanting to know why you are killing their "pet" geese.


Do you mean the same geese they complain about crapping everywhere and chasing thier children around? :lol:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

In Minnesota a few years ago I was visiting family and the local golf coarses would just let hunters come in a few times a year when they thought the geese were doing too much damage.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Texscala said:


> In Minnesota a few years ago I was visiting family and the local golf coarses would just let hunters come in a few times a year when they thought the geese were doing too much damage.


did it help, or work


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know. Just thought it was interesting to see guys out on golf coarses.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

What I wanna know is why archery equipment? I would wrather be hit with a 3.5" BB shot from 250 yards than an arrow. I dont know the exact trajectory of a bow with 70 lbs draw length, but Im sure it would be far more deadly and destructive at longer distances than a shot gun.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing that bothers me is trying to read a post that is written in all capital letters.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> What I wanna know is why archery equipment? I would wrather be hit with a 3.5" BB shot from 250 yards than an arrow. I dont know the exact trajectory of a bow with 70 lbs draw length, but Im sure it would be far more deadly and destructive at longer distances than a shot gun.


they use flew flew arrows, they only go about 100 yards or so. Only deadly out to 50 yards or so


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > What I wanna know is why archery equipment? I would wrather be hit with a 3.5" BB shot from 250 yards than an arrow. I dont know the exact trajectory of a bow with 70 lbs draw length, but Im sure it would be far more deadly and destructive at longer distances than a shot gun.
> ...


I thought about that about half way threw my post. Would these be mandatory equipment or optional? It would be cool to shoot a goose off the water or ground with one of those guiatine broad heads they use for turkeys.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

ya that would be cool but do you think its fair to shoot them in there resting spots throught the city


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

It would still be hard to sneak up on them.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> ya that would be cool but do you think its fair to shoot them in there resting spots throught the city


No I dont. I think that they should have a place to rest and not worry. I think if we raided thier rest areas (golf corses, wma rest areas, ect.) it would push them out of the state to a place where they can rest. Im not saying we would never seen another canadian here in utah, but Im sure the numbers would seem to be reduced. I think its good that they have some places to go. If we all had nice big ponds in our back yard they would be there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest problem with the golf course geese is that they have a tendency to take up year-round residence. That is the reason that East Bay was offering free green fees for bringing a shotgun and eliminating a few geese. The only flaw in their plan was that they set their own season dates. That was the only issue that the DWR had with the plan. I don't think that pushing geese off the golf courses will have an impact on hunting. There are other places where they can rest, like the rest areas on the WMAs. If the golf courses were not available, the geese would simply move to where ever they went before there were golf courses for them to loaf on. I'm all for preserving habitat for our wildlife. I would rather maintain our wetlands for wildlife, and am disgusted when I see the marshes drained so they can build another strip mall. But I guess that is the price we all pay to have a WalMart and a Home Depot in our back yard.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

l agree the birds need resting areas. I know bear river refuge has set up zones you cant hunt for that purpose. I like having geese in the city, but I dont like going to a local hunting area, spending the day there and not even seeing a goose fly by. And then on my way home see 200 or so on river bend, or mulligans or any where else. Geese will go where there is little to no hunting preasure, so thats why you see so many on public parks and golf courses


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

Loke said:


> If the golf courses were not available, the geese would simply move to where ever they went before there were golf courses for them to loaf on.


You mean places like this?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

You're all overlooking one vital aspect-
We bow hunt, partially, to take advantage of STEALTH. Y'know, being a ghost or apparition. Who's the wiser? 8)


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend of mine said he would be willing to pay a lot of money to hunt golf course geese, good for him, although it doesn't appeal to me. Manicured golf courses don't appeal to me for golf or shooting birds. I don't like hunting where I can hear cars on the road and people mowing their lawns. 

As badly as I want to shoot geese - I'm not going to do it on a golf course.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Who needs to shoot them?? Give me bread and a 3 Wood any day and I'll take out more than any archer.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Loke is right on this one. It is the fact that they take up year round residence and continue to increase in numbers year after year. Golf courses hate them. (Try making a 10fter with 30 shats in your line, now that is a tough putt). If they regulated some controled hunting it would help. How sporting it would be is your own opinion. Geese are smart and eventually they would move off into rest areas away from any hunting pressure anyway.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I gotta hunt east bay golf course about 9 years ago,,and it was a slaughter for the ducks and geese and they moved straight out of there onto the lake,,they smartened up a bit and were aweary about comin back into the golf course...it seemed like a good idea until some idiot shot out some windows of the club house....I just wouldn't trust people out there flingin arrows around,,you'd get some idiot stickin a dog or cat with an arrow or somethin stupid like that...


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I hunted east bay as well and they did move on out to the lake, was one of the best years for geese out on the lake. I also hunted another golf course a few years back with my bow and it is not as easy as you guys think, after the first arrow flies they know whats going on, And we had zero problems on the course, other then one neighbor thought it was wrong to shoot her pet geese, but all in all we didn't kill that many geese and the golf course was happy just to scare the birds out of there for awhile


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was allowed to hunt geese last season for a little while on a golf course and the geese caught on the very next day what was up. It really wasn't that much fun after your first jump it just reminded me of a pheasant farm with weak birds. I guess the goose shat dulls the lawnmower blades something like 10x faster and they tend to ruin the greens.


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

I read a story about transporting geese to wma's in the summer splitting up the adults and gosslings but they both find a way back because they know exactly where they were born and they want to return there. In Canada there are problems with people and other birds getting sick from the shat. This problem needs to be fixed.

As for fixing the problem I have heard of putting trained dogs out. What do you think of that


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you think that Utah has a problem with Canada's, you should see the DC area. I'm on business out here and they are everywhere, by the hundreds. Boy do I wish I could hunt them.


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in rural New Jersey for a training one time, and there was a couple of guys that had their full-bodies set up at a fork in the road. The area was industrial with the buildings spread way out, and forest as far as you could see. The spot they were in had been logged and was grassy and was only an acre (if even that). When I saw their layouts I had to laugh and tell my co-worker "now that's what I call road hunting!"


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

RAM4X said:


> I was in rural New Jersey for a training one time, and there was a couple of guys that had their full-bodies set up at a fork in the road. The area was industrial with the buildings spread way out, and forest as far as you could see. The spot they were in had been logged and was grassy and was only an acre (if even that). When I saw their layouts I had to laugh and tell my co-worker "now that's what I call road hunting!"


I have saw a lot of flocks in the same type of locations here, most in gun range of the road, you could just park and roll down your window. :lol:


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats all this talk about geese on golf greens, I havent seen a goose on a course down here yet. We must have more greens than geese


----------

